# Arizona revisited - for JTHphoto



## malachite (Sep 24, 2005)

_Previously posted last year:_ 


*Apache Lake: Sept 27th, 2004*







*Watson Lake: July 3rd, 2004*






*Wickenburg: July 4th, 2004*






 ..........</shameless self exhibition>


----------



## doenoe (Sep 24, 2005)

oh my god, that first one knocked me of my boots. Thats just awesome
The rest is good too, but the first one.....wow


----------



## pursuer (Sep 24, 2005)

I love star trails so I really like the last shot. The second shot is amazing, looks like a long exposure from the clouds, very beautiful. Im not sure what to say about the first shot.... how about stunning or WOW! that is an incredible photograph, Im am definatly envious, how long was the exposure?
:thumbup:


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow, these are just plain awesome!  Thanks for sharing...  Is the second one a night shot too?  I'm with pursuer, i would love to know the settings.  I'm out Wickenburg way all the time too, my aunt and uncle live on a cattle ranch just north of town.  I have a few windmill shots, but none quite as cool as this.  good work!


----------



## Canoncan (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow wow wow. What can I say.


----------



## JonK (Sep 24, 2005)

Holy crap! Is that lightning for real? :shock: no offense intended.
I really like the Watson Lake shot. Love the motion in the sky.
Love the star trails too. I might crop a bit of the FG.

Great shots!  thanks for posting.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 24, 2005)

3 brilliant shots! very cool!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 24, 2005)

Love them all, but the first and last really blow me away  I think I've found my third nomination for the POTM


----------



## malachite (Sep 24, 2005)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> I'm with pursuer, i would love to know the settings.



I record all my info in a little journal as it helps pass the time while exposing at night.

The lightning shot was the last of a few shot series. 28mm lens (to give you an idea of how close that lightning is and hence the reason it was the last pic of the night) shot on Fuji 64T @ _f_/8 for 7:30 minutes. The wind was really blowing so I burried the tripod legs about a foot down for stability.

The Watson Lake photo is was a trip. There are no clouds in that shot actually, that's smoke from a fire 130 miles south. The purple is all from reciprocity failure of Ektachrome 100SW. Shot with a 24mm lens, also for 7:30 minutes at _f_/5.6

The windmill pick was shot with a 24mm lens for 35 minutes with Fuji 64T @ _f_/5.6 The horizon glow is from the moon before it came over the hill.

Thank you all for the kind comments


----------



## AIRIC (Sep 24, 2005)

Excellent!

Eric


----------



## Corry (Sep 24, 2005)

malachite said:
			
		

> _Previously posted last year:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm...now why does this look like something I just packed in a box to move to my new apartment?


----------



## JEFFB (Sep 25, 2005)

These are stunning, wonderful work. 35 minutes tho, now thats dedication, or maybe just darkness.  But worth the wait all of these. That lightning is intense. Thank you for sharing. 

Jeff


----------



## Unimaxium (Sep 25, 2005)

duuuuuuuuuude... those are awesome. Especially the lightning one. Great job.


----------



## Unimaxium (Sep 25, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...now why does this look like something I just packed in a box to move to my new apartment?


Hey... now that I look at it... that looks a lot like one of those Easter Island sculptures laid on its side. Freaky


----------



## malachite (Sep 26, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...now why does this look like something I just packed in a box to move to my new apartment?


You actually framed it?


----------



## K_Pugh (Sep 26, 2005)

don't think there's a single word in my volcabulary to sum up those pics.. think i'll just stare at them instead! lol

absolutely fantabulous!


----------



## terri (Sep 26, 2005)

I love that windmill shot, Michael. :thumbup: Total eye candy!


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 26, 2005)

hah! I knew I've seen the first one somewhere earlier, and then I realised it was already posted here!!!  but it still amazes me!


----------



## LeadSister (Sep 26, 2005)

Is that lightening picture real?  Because it just looks so unreal!  Scary stuff!  Nice shots

Pamela


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 26, 2005)

So when the hell are we going to get out for moonlight shots again?


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 26, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> So when the hell are we going to get out for moonlight shots again?



Hopefully I'll be able to drag him out to Phoenix again soon.  :mrgreen:  Probably after our early November get-together.


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 26, 2005)

That windmill shot is priceless; so is the first one!


----------

